# boinc 6.6.36 64 bit



## onry (Aug 17, 2009)

i just installed the newest version i can find but i cant attach to wcg in tools and attach account manager. any help would be great


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2009)

When I moved from 32bit to 64bit I let WU already running finish, uninstalled the 32bit, then installed the 64bit per the instructions in the sticky, and everything worked out fine. Hopefully someone will point you in the right direction.


----------

